# Radioamatierisms >  SDR priekš aviācijas frekvencem

## donvanbaum

Sveiciens visiem! 

Mans mērķis ir uztvert Rīgas lidostas frekvences 118.1, 118.8, 121.2, 127.3, 131.6 MHz ar SDR uztvērēja palīdzību. *Vai jūs varētu ieteikt* kādu SDR tuneri vai vēl labāk SDR salodējamo kit'u kurš varētu tās uztvert un lai cena būtu *zem 25 LVL* ? Un kādu softu varēs pielietot?

Ideāli būtu ja ar šo SDR varētu apskatīt signālu gan laikā gan pēc frekvences. Un pavisam ideāli, ja viņš varētu uztvert un dekodēt (tās jau ir softa uzdevums) 1030 un 1090 MHz transponderu signālus. 

Mān tas viss ir vajadzīgs jo domāju rakstīt bakalaura darbu par SDR pielietošanu aviācijā. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ar SDR tuneri es domāju kaut ko šādu:



un ar SDR kit'u - šādu:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## JDat

Jau iepreikš tika apskatīts SDR puļķis blakus diskusijā. Der arī terrrated aparāts. Galvenais padosm no pratiķa, nevis teorētiķa-RTU stundena: Vajag normālu un pareizu antenu, tad viss strādās. Esmu gan ADS-B, gan AM Aviosarunas uztvēris Rīgā...

----------

